# Old Southern White Bulldogs



## Joe Brandon (Feb 28, 2021)

Anybody know anyone who has any puppies or breeds them? Thanks!


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 28, 2021)

The old UGA Dogs? 
The only guy I know that has them mixed a lot of color into them because his white line had so many health problems because they had become a genetic nightmare.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 28, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> The old UGA Dogs?
> The only guy I know that has them mixed a lot of color into them because his white line had so many health problems because they had become a genetic nightmare.


No sir these are old plantation linage dogs. Something similar to Alans Scotts bulldogs closer to home here in atlanta. Mainly found around sth ga nth fla.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 28, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> No sir these are old plantation linage dogs. Something similar to Alans Scotts bulldogs closer to home here in atlanta. Mainly found around sth ga nth fla.


One of these ? Its an old photo the man he came from called em southern bulldogs ? ( I don’t have connection but thought photo might help )


----------



## Boondocks (Feb 28, 2021)

Their are some in SW Ga..I don't know if they have any puppies now.


----------



## blakely (Feb 28, 2021)

I've got a buddy that came here from Mississippi. He called them "Early County bulldogs". Said Early County was the only place he'd ever seen a solid white bulldog. Most of the ones around here have very short hair and speckled skin.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2021)

oldways said:


> View attachment 1069501


That’s a good looking dog !


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 1, 2021)

@oldways yea sir that’s the one can you pm any info you may have on where I can get one! Man that’s a great looking dog!! It’s the original ga bred dog.


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 1, 2021)

In the early 80s the man I hunted with used Johnson bred bulldogs. Has 2 setter mixes that would strike a hog then them Johnson bred dogs would finish them off. Will try to find some pics in a bit.


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 1, 2021)

Found a couple pics of Mr.Lee’s dogs. Them bulldogs would kind of hang out with us till they heard a setter bark then it was on . We also used a couple Airedale’s that were straight out killers. Most of our hunts took place on plantations in Lee county. Mr.Lee was a real dog man and even tho he has been gone for 15 years I still think of him often.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 3, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Found a couple pics of Mr.Lee’s dogs. Them bulldogs would kind of hang out with us till they heard a setter bark then it was on . We also used a couple Airedale’s that were straight out killers. Most of our hunts took place on plantations in Lee county. Mr.Lee was a real dog man and even tho he has been gone for 15 years I still think of him often.View attachment 1069717View attachment 1069718


Great photos thank you for sharing them! Yes sir that is the type of dog I am looking for. Thank you again and thanks to all that have helped me pin point what I’m looking for and where to find it.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Mar 7, 2021)

Best dog I’ve ever had. Johnson American bulldog. My daughter putting him in a head lock and making him wear lipstick. Definitely the best babysitter you could ask for. He was old in this pic and has been gone for a while now. Never hunted but I’m sure he would have.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 7, 2021)

Hunter/Mason said:


> View attachment 1070545View attachment 1070546Best dog I’ve ever had. Johnson American bulldog. My daughter putting him in a head lock and making him wear lipstick. Definitely the best babysitter you could ask for. He was old in this pic and has been gone for a while now. Never hunted but I’m sure he would have.


Thats what I want! I actually talked to Mr. Allen Scott who used to breed with Johnson. He has pups now I just have to talk my boss aka wife into letting us get another dog.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Mar 7, 2021)

We’re always on the road now he was well over 100lbs. He was a fighter he hated a male dog. So it was a job to take him anywhere. My wife came home with a French Bulldog about a year or so before he was gone. If I could get a 100lb French Bulldog I’d have something. That 20lb female has 150 lbs of heart!!! She don’t back down


----------



## Throwback (Mar 8, 2021)

Cousin had one in the 80’s-90’s  as a pet. Totally loyal and fearless but was was great around people except one neighbor of his. We were convinced he had done something to her in the past that made her that way toward him. Other than that she’s bark at people when they drove up but it was a “someone’s here” bark. 
Great dog.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 8, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Cousin had one in the 80’s-90’s  as a pet. Totally loyal and fearless but was was great around people except one neighbor of his. We were convinced he had done something to her in the past that made her that way toward him. Other than that she’s bark at people when they drove up but it was a “someone’s here” bark.
> Great dog.


Ha .... The dog in my pic was also friendly, the day this pic was taken I worked at a plantation... I sent a new guide to get him off the chain , he came back white as a ghost he said “ That Big headed son of a gun tried to eat me “ !!!! ...  A week later the new guide disappeared with a bunch of tools with him .... I say dogs are good judges of character!!!


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 8, 2021)

I had one named Butch in the 80's that as a great judge of character.You could carry him anywhere without a lease but he would growl at someone every now and then.And he was right.I had a little short female less than knee tall in the 90's that was deaf.Best dog I ever had.We traveled all over the country with my job.She was a sweetheart not a mean one at all.She made friends from the east coast to the west coast.They are a great breed of dog but also all in what you train them to be.I am about ready for another one for an outside dog.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 8, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Ha .... The dog in my pic was also friendly, the day this pic was taken I worked at a plantation... I sent a new guide to get him off the chain , he came back white as a ghost he said “ That Big headed son of a gun tried to eat me “ !!!! ...  A week later the new guide disappeared with a bunch of tools with him .... I say dogs are good judges of character!!!


Agreed.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 8, 2021)

Always called them American bulldogs, I’ve had 3, all were great dogs.  Swamp bullies martin use to be a kennel near Leesburg ga I believe. Not sure if they’re still operating.


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2021)

Not sure of type , I always called her half white English and pit . The best dog and friend I could of ever asked for


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2021)

My daughter just showed me these 2 at Harris co humane society


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey yall up date! Going to Owl Kennels in Valley Head Alabama tomorrow to pick up my bulldog from Mr. Scott himself tomorrow!!! Pumped!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2021)

We just said goodbye to ours Friday.  They are absolutely wonderful dogs.


----------



## antharper (Jun 27, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hey yall up date! Going to Owl Kennels in Valley Head Alabama tomorrow to pick up my bulldog from Mr. Scott himself tomorrow!!! Pumped!!!


Congrats and share a picture


----------



## Throwback (Jun 27, 2021)

When my sons pit bull visits this is his sleeping position


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 27, 2021)

I love one eye Sophie!


----------

